# The world may have passed me by....



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I got a super deal on Hostess products by matching up a coupon with a store sale. These are items we never buy, but I thought DD would enjoy them.

Since when did they start packaging Ding Dongs in plastic wrappers, and not in aluminum foil? 

Half the fun when getting those as a kid was unwrapping the foil. I normally shoved the whole Ding Dong in my mouth in about two bites, but I remember once eating half, and refolding the foil neatly around it so I could eat the rest of it three minutes later. 

The next thing will probably be Pop Tarts in plastic too, and not in the foil packs.

I am beginning to believe the world has passed me by...

Hold on everyone. I have to flip the album on the record player...


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Ding Dongs used to be wrapped in foil?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

When I was a kid, we had ho-hos, which are just like ding dongs. Yep, they used to be wrapped in foil. I remember licking the foil to get any stray chocolate off of it. For some reason we always straightened out the foil until it was a perfect flat rectangle, then folded it into perfect cubes. Twinkies were always in plastic. Pop tarts are in mylar bags now, kind of a metallic plastic.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Ravenlost said:


> Ding Dongs used to be wraped in foil?


Yeah. I figured everyone would remember that.

Ho-Ho's were foil wrapped too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

Big Mac's don't come in styrofoam boxes anymore, either. :lookout:


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

What's the world coming to? I was disappointed a couple years ago when I bought a box of ding dongs, too. We used to do the same thing with the foil. The plastic makes them taste different. It really does. I haven't bought another box since I found them wrapped in plastic. Plastic. Ding Dong Sacrilege.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

chickenmommy said:


> What's the world coming to? I was disappointed a couple years ago when I bought a box of ding dongs, too. We used to do the same thing with the foil. The plastic makes them taste different. It really does. I haven't bought another box since I found them wrapped in plastic. Plastic. Ding Dong Sacrilege.


LOL!!! It really is sacrilege!!!!!


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

when cereals used to have waxed paper linings rather than plastic paper linings..the cereal used to taste better..and you didn't spill it all over trying to open it..


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

clovis said:


> Yeah. I figured everyone would remember that.
> 
> Ho-Ho's were foil wrapped too.


I don't remember because I'd never eaten a Ding Dong until 10 years ago. My mom never bought stuff like that and I didn't either until I met hubby (who loves Ding Dongs).


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................My dentist recommends ......Hostess Cake Donuts......with the white powdered sugar ! He says they're filling and make lotsa cavities that he gets too fill ! lol , fordy:lookout:


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Ravenlost said:


> I don't remember because I'd never eaten a Ding Dong until 10 years ago. My mom never bought stuff like that and I didn't either until I met hubby (who loves Ding Dongs).


My mom rarely bought them. Getting Ding-Dongs was a huge treat. I remember seeing kids at lunch during elementary school eating them, and I thought they were rich!!!!


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

> My mom rarely bought them. Getting Ding-Dongs was a huge treat. I remember seeing kids at lunch during elementary school eating them, and I thought they were rich!!!!


I did too.For some reason no one would trade my potted meat sandwich for one.:banana02:


Does any one remember Danish- go- Rounds.They were like pop tarts?


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I remember the foil wrapped ding dongs, and I'm only 35 years old. When did they make this change to the wrapping? I must admit I haven't eaten any Hostess products in probably 20 years or more.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

farmergirl said:


> I remember the foil wrapped ding dongs, and I'm only 35 years old. When did they make this change to the wrapping? I must admit I haven't eaten any Hostess products in probably 20 years or more.


I am barely older than you...and the last Ding-Dong I recall eating was years and years ago!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't recall ever eating a Ding Dong! But, of course, we didn't eat many sweets at all.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

clovis, I hate to tell you this but....


Pop Tarts have been wrapped in plastic for 15 years. I quit buying them when they made the change. Yes the taste is totally different. I still had an old box of paper and foil wrapped Pop Tarts for comparison. I called the company and complained. They sent me a coupon for a free box of nasty Tarts.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

clovis said:


> Since when did they start packaging Ding Dongs in plastic wrappers, and not in aluminum foil?


 I sure don't remember that and I'm 53


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Have any of you seen the size change in Pop Tarts? I remember the foil wrappers and the styrofoam boxes for McDonalds. But what about Coke when it was no longer in a glass bottle. I remember when I was about 4 or 5 yrs old and my Mom had been in an accident and broke her back. If she was out somewhere and her back began to hurt; my Dad would buy a glass bottle of Coke for her to take a pain pill. Then that bottle would get passed around so everyone got a taste of soda! It's kinda silly, but I used to wish my family was rich enough to buy a can of Pringles! They looked like little saddles.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm not now or ever been a Ding Dong eater, but I will complain about all the tough plastic they wrap around the top of the ketchup, the mustard, multi-pak anything. Have to keep a pair of scissors handy just to get them open. The safety packaging is just out there!


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

Remember going camping and getting the little boxes of cereal. The boxes were perforated in the middle and the cereal was in wax paper. If you opened the box correctly you could use it like a bowl and add milk. So awesome.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

ronbre said:


> when cereals used to have waxed paper linings rather than plastic paper linings..the cereal used to taste better..and you didn't spill it all over trying to open it..


They also lasted longer after being opened. You could fold the old bags closed tight and it would stay filded. The new plastic bags don't close tight after opening, and go bad sooner, and get bugs sooner.


----------



## Calfkeeper (Feb 1, 2006)

Janossy said:


> Remember going camping and getting the little boxes of cereal. The boxes were perforated in the middle and the cereal was in wax paper. If you opened the box correctly you could use it like a bowl and add milk. So awesome.


Yes, I loved those! But we never went camping. I would hound my mom into buying them just so I could eat them at home. Ha ha!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

The way we got Ding Dongs was from the "bread store". My step-father used to buy huge amounts of stuff from the Hostess outlet store for "animal feed". We were the animals he fed!

I loved it when he would get the cinnamon crumb cakes. They were so good frozen. Everything he brought home was immediately put in the freezer. It had to be because it was already past date and most often pretty crumbly due to being tossed around.

But, yes, the ding-dongs were in foil. Had to warm that foil up w/your hand to get all the crumbs off of it. Didn't want to waste any of it.


----------



## dngrous (Sep 22, 2009)

This reminds me, I still have a chocolate cupcake sitting next to my bed from a couple days ago. Mmm.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I remember buying at the bread outlet big plastic bags of outdated bread ect. If I remember right it was sold as animal food and you had to sign a statement to that effect. If I remember it was $2.00 for a 40 pound bag. To put that in perspective a pick up truck load was $10.00 which if they felt like they had too much could make the springs on a 1/2 ton truck groan. They usually had a dozen or so bags made up and you picked which you wanted signed the form ( taxs I thinK) paid and carried it out I remember working on my boy scout good deed of the day toting bags out for elderly folks (I'm in my 50's so thats just an excuse that old folks will bite on)
I rember when our chickens first discovered cream filling in a donut, talk about a sound of pure joy comming out of a ten pound chicken (we kept Cochins), Amazing! We had Madison, WI chicken licnse #1 max 4 hens no roosters. 
Frezzing was needed it seemed to take things that were stale and make them edible again. and with only 4 critters. If I wanted to feed it all or even most I needed to make it last. 
I had to make sure that I didn't let the dogs out for a couple of hours after putting bread out for the chickens. Greedy hounds would goobel it all up.
Cheers,
Dutch


----------

